# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Eco earth foreign particles

## Trout hunter

Hello all,

I have been using eco earth as a substrate for my pet American toads for over a year now and this is the first time I've ever noticed this but I have been finding small pebbles and small shiny grit material (maybe sand) in the toad's water dish. Is this normal that zoomed would include this in their product or would this pose any threat to my pet toads. any help is appreciated 



thanks

----------


## Eli

Hi there!

would you mind including a picture? It’s difficult to know what you mean here. If it is sand or pebbles then you’ll need to make sure you carefully pick through the substrate and remove all of those things. Or just replace the ecoearth.

----------


## Trout hunter

I will work on getting a photo. Last night when I cleaned their water dish again and I noticed small shiny particles in there which I believe to be sand particles by the way they feel.

----------

